

Microsoft still paying people to search - alexk
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-10053855-75.html

======
redorb
Just for note google used to pay 1-3 cents per a search sent its way from any
site (I used a homestead page) to get me $300-500 checks /mo during
highschool.

(from the new 2001 index)
[http://www.google.com/search2001/search?hl=en&q=google+a...](http://www.google.com/search2001/search?hl=en&q=google+affiliate&btnG=Google+Search)

~~~
mnemonik
No chance that google is still paying is there?

------
denglish
Surely paying your users isn't the answer - for starters it's almost an
admission it doens't stack up to the competition on it's own! It's also only
going to insentivise a small group of users that are very likely to dump the
product as soon as the payments stop. They've got to stop looking for gimicks
and compete on product.

